# Hi everybody!



## Puppy Power (May 26, 2006)

I was so delighted to find a new catforum!  
My name is Anna, I live in Stockholm, Sweden with my family consisting of my husband and pets.
We breed European Burmese and our fifth litter just moved out two months ago. We have also recently aquired a Sphynx, who will hopefully become a breeding queen when she grows older aswell as a beloved family member.
Currently we have two retired Burmese queens and our Sphynx kitten at home along with our dogs, a Great dane, a Saluki and a rescue dog.
Both my husband and I study Biology at the University of Stockholm and have done so for the last five years.

Our founding queen, Cayenne.








Her daughter, Princeps.








Asti








Some of the kittens from our last litter.








Our Great dane is taking care of "her" babies.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Anna....

Oh my goodness, overloading on cuteness. Aren't they all just sooooo beautiful. And the "Great Dane kitty-sitter" is just too precious


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Anna...  your kittys and dog are absolutly stunning...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! I am awed by your beautiful photos. Burmese are just gorgeous cats.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Anna, your pets are gorgeous!!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

awwww choccy coloured burmese....other than my bengal babies they are the cutest thing in the whole wide world 

Welcome....please post lots more pictures (specially of the cute little burmese monkeys )


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome Anna :kittyturn 
Your cats look absolutly gorgeous and i absolutely love that pic of the great dane cuddling the kitten :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, beautiful kitties!


----------



## Puppy Power (May 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome and kind words!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Anna, your pictures are so pretty! I love the Burmese, looks so silky and soft. Welcome aboard


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have such a beautiful family, Anna! Welcome.


----------

